# Small truck MPG



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's the deal, I am getting a new job and will now be commuting to work. I need a different vehicle and would like to get a truck if the mileage is decent. I was wondering what kind of mpg you guys are getting in the smaller 2wd pickups (S10, Ranger, etc.).

Thanks


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

1993 Toyota 2wd 4cyl 5 speed: Average 23-25 mpg at about 50/50 city/hwy.

Drove it to MN from NC and back loaded to the gills and pulling a trailer that was full too and averaged 21 mpg at 75+mph.

Hope that helps.


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

I drive a ranger 4x4 with a 4.0 and see anywhere between 15-22 depending on how im driving. When set on cruise at 75 traveling I see 22.3


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I got a 2000 tacoma extended cab with a 3.4 and four wheel drive. I average from 17 in town to 22.5 on the highway. I also have 31inch tires.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My 95 dakota 4 x 4 gets 19-20 hwy.... 23 hwy if I throw in my 12" boat upside down with the bow pointed back.. SERIOUSLY


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 1997 Ranger 6.0 4wd extended cab, i get right around 20 depending on how hard i push it


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sponsy... RU sure its a 6.0 in a ranger? That would be a big V8....


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

v6 i meant sorry bout that


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a 92 Chevy s-10 with a 4x4 and 4.3, 14 city and 16 highway. Had a 88 s-10 in the 2.7l and 4x4, only got 2 mpg better. I am sure you may get a bit better with the true fuel injected models after 1995


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My '88 5spd S-10 has over-sized tires and suffers dearly for it. On a good day, i'll get 12mpg. :x


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

we have a f-350 turbo diesel 7.3 liter 4wd long box with topper,super crew cab, and we get 17 to 19 miles to the gallon-(your probably not looking for a diesel but i thought i would just through that out there to see what the other diesels were getting. just some info)


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I sell cars for a living and have a hard time believing any of these stories, except huntingdude16 and h20fwlr....  

Here's the things you want to consider for ultimate gas mileage in a pickup...rear gear ratio, manual vs. auto, 4wd vs. 2wd, wide tires vs. narrow tires, terrain you drive (hilly or flat), windy or not, and quality of gas.

Yeah it seems like a lot, but I OWNEd a 98 Mazda B4000, 4wd, 5sp manual, with tall skinny tires and lived in the Black Hills. I could get NO BETTER than 17-18 mpgs with premium gas, 4.0L V6,no cruise, new air filter, 3.73 rear gears. Anybody getting over 20 with the 4.0L is coasting downhill in neutral. :wink: 23 mpg in a 95 Dakota 4x4 with boat in the back, OKAY? :eyeroll: Even the Toyota Tacoma getting 22.5 mpg with 31's on it for tires, you bet... :roll:

"1993 Toyota 2wd 4cyl 5 speed: Average 23-25 mpg at about 50/50 city/hwy." This I could believe because it probably has rear 3.55 gears and everything else is there for gas milege. 

Some people also misconstrue instantaneous gas mileage for overall gas mileage. I can get 86mpg out of my Buick Park Ave when coasting on flat ground instantly. But it will average about 29mpg highway and 24 town. Normal driving, no hot rodding. I had a customer tell me they could get 23 mpg out of a 93 Chevy 1500 with a 305 all day long. NOT A CHANCE IN HELL :******: :******: :******: Sorry, impossible.

My advice Cobiscaller, get a car. If gas mileage is important, do yourself the favor. Then just buy a cheap hunting truck and stop worrying about freakin gas mileage. TRUCK ARE NOT MADE FOR GAS MILEAGE!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

rolly said:


> "1993 Toyota 2wd 4cyl 5 speed: Average 23-25 mpg at about 50/50 city/hwy." This I could believe because it probably has rear 3.55 gears and everything else is there for gas milege.


It better be believable as I am anal and keep track of my mileage religiously. I keep a spreadsheet and track all of my vehicles continuously, its an engineer thing. :beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

rolly said:


> I sell cars for a living and have a hard time believing any of these stories, except huntingdude16 and h20fwlr....   Even the Toyota Tacoma getting 22.5 mpg with 31's on it for tires, you bet... :roll:!


I am kind of insulted that someone is telling me that I have not gotten this gas mileage on a pickup that ive driven for well over a year. I have also recorded my mileage since march of 07(I know I have a life  )



rolly said:


> Some people also misconstrue instantaneous gas mileage for overall gas mileage. !


 I know what you mean and I do not fill up my vehicle before a half tank of gas unless I have to.



rolly said:


> My advice Cobiscaller, get a car. If gas mileage is important, do yourself the favor. Then just buy a cheap hunting truck and stop worrying about freakin gas mileage. TRUCK ARE NOT MADE FOR GAS MILEAGE!


 Although you gave good advice, Cobiscaller asked for a TRUCK that might get good gas mileage, not a car. I know for a fact that trucks can get over 25mpg. I have seen on a tacoma forum that a guy was keeping track of his mpg's in his 2.7l 4cylinder tacoma. Sorry for arguing but it seemed ridiculous that one person could tell numerous people that they're wrong. Good luck finding the right pickup for you Cobiscaller


----------



## Hawkeye02 (May 6, 2008)

2005 Base Ranger XL 2wd with a shell on the bed. I get about 22-23mpg in town and 28-30 on the highway. (depending on which way the wind is blowing) It's all stock 4cyl Mazda 2.4 with a 5spd stick.

I thought it would be too weak to really work but I moved up from Austin to DFW with a 8ft UHaul full and the bed full as well, probably about 700lbs in the bed and a maybe a 1200lb tow on a bumper hitch. I moved it like it wasn't even there. It's little but it is a truck and gets good mpg too. I haven't hunted with it yet but I am looking forward to it. If I was twins we'd both buy one.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i on the way home from t he cabin in sd we were getting 23 miles to the gallon on the truck(ford-350-turbo diesel) thats the highest it has ever been. strong winds pushing us back into minnesota. and another thing for the person who sells cars for a living, you better believe most of the things that the people are saying,for a cars salesman , how can you not believe some of the things people say(but i suppose when people are looking to buy better vehichles they get shi*ty gas mileage the way it is right now, Thats why when everyone is saying how good there cars or trucks get they are always happy-and not smashing people to the dirt because someone doesn't believe it)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 2003 ranger 6cyl and drive 95 miles/day to work and back. I generally fill the tank twice per week and I have been keeping track of my mileage sice I bought the truck. Most tanks I get somewhere between 17.2 and 17.6mpg. One time I got over 20 but that was an anomoly. That time I had filled my tank near Madison (oregon) Wi after a AKC hunt test and drove back to MN I couldn't believe the mileage. Later on, the only explanation I could come up with was the fuel I purchased in WI was NOT ethonol mixed and only gasoline. The fuel you buy here in MN has something like 15% ethonol in it and reduces your mpg.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> rolly said:
> 
> 
> > "1993 Toyota 2wd 4cyl 5 speed: Average 23-25 mpg at about 50/50 city/hwy." This I could believe because it probably has rear 3.55 gears and everything else is there for gas milege.
> ...


I have a 2000 just like Roberts with a 2.4 and auto trans and I get 24.5 mpg 50/50 city/hiway every time I check it and its got 230K miles on it. ANd I'm pretty anal about it also so I check it often.

If I use a full tank on the interstate I get 27.

Its not comfortable after about a hour but other than that its been a real good vehicle, and would make good commuter if you need a truck. However they are having a recall on the older ones like mine due to corrosion damage on the frames so look under it if you buy one. Thats not a issue down here but it would be where it snows


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

I think that if you want better millage out a truck put a tonneau cover on. When I had a 1995 S-10 2 wheel drive I went that rout and gained 2.5 miles per gallon. Got 24 miles to gallon with the cover on. I now have a Toyota Tundra 4x V8 automatic with flowmaster exhaust and with the cover have gotten an honest 22.8 average on a trip to Las Vegas at 70 miles an hour freeway speed, faster when passing traffic. My truck is raised 3 inches leveled and I use 285x75x16 tires.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I wasn't smashing the original poster or anybody at all. I am VERY happy for all of you getting 20+mpg in a truck. GOOD FOR YOU......  We were not arguing either. You were just stating how you felt, well me too brother!

The recipe is this, 4cyl, 2wd, 5sp., small narrow tires, tonneau or bed cover helps, premium gas, 60 miles per hour not 70 or more, no extra weight, blah blah blah. You ALL know what to do.

A small Toyota with all the above stated stuff will likely get that good gas mileage he is after, but if GAS MILEAGE is what is really the concern, he MAY just want to check out other options. What good is a little pickup that can't tow "much", can't off-road or get to "most" (at least of mine) hunting spots, and sucks in the winter (again geographical difference may occur) in the northern areas. Front wheel drive is better in snow than rear-wheel anyday, with or with out sandbags/weight. I should know, used to be a big two-wheel drive truck guy until I got sick of getting stuck. Now, I have my work car, a hunting truck, and the wife has an AWD car so she don't get stuck. But, in the end, opinions are like a-holes, everybody's got one. Advise is free, and you can take it or leave it, but don't get mad :x when somebody gives it.

Again, I wouldn't ask a plumber to do my taxes, so maybe....just maybe a car salesman knows what he's talking about when it comes to cars.  I hear stories everyday from people, "oh yeah, no problem getting 23mpg in my Chevy 1500 with the 350" or "Once....I got 45 mpg in my Camry" or "I got 28 mpg in my Dodge with a Cummins in the mountains loaded up with a trailer and all our gear",.......sure you did. More like these stories, "I hate my truck. It only gets 12mpg on the highway and I hate to pull with it cuz then it gets like 8mpg." or "my Taurus only gets 28 on the highway, what do you have that gets over 30?" or my favorite, "you take trades, can't afford diesel anymore so fuel mileage doesn't make up for the cost of fuel anymore." The money saved by getting a gas saver car, allows for buying a truck for when you need a truck. Don't wish a truck to be a good gas mileage vehicle, they are what they are. I don't use my Ford 500 for pulling horse trailers either, it is what it is. 8)

My advice, buy whatever truck you want. They all do excellent on gas and I have several for sale. I'm sure somebody on here has a story of F-150's getting 40mpg. The trucks have been moving a little slow lately so we could use the lot traffic and commission............ :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My advice is do nothing and wait for a year there are going to be some real big changes in tecknology or at least they will bring vehicles to our market that the rest of the wrold already has theat get much better economy than whats currently sitting on car lots.

My toyota by the way gets that 24.5 miles per gallon hauling 1300lb pumps in it and it hauls them without any trouble, that is a lot of decoys or a real heavy deer :lol:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

My new advice is to buy Bobm's Toyota so he can get one from the future that gets 900 miles per gallon of poo uke: .

Bob, I am not doubting you and your combo, just some of the others mud-tire 25mpg specials. I wholeheartedly agree you are probably getting what you say. The technology is there, but unless you have more money than the US gov't, you won't see it here, at least for some time, much longer than a year.....


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Thank you all for the advice and info.

:beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds like now might be the best time to buy a new or used truck... the way it looks is that rolly cant hardly move them off the lot.... good place to start since he already said he has a few that need to be moved.... sounds like its dealing time.... might be able to get one pretty cheap.... good luck.... like he said tho you buy a truck to be just that.... a truck... not for the mileage.... just dont get a ranger with the 3.0 ltr.... fine for driving around by itself but sucks with a trailer behind... been there done that.... itll pull it but just dont plan on driving interstate speed... I pulled an empty trailer to thompson with the one I had and had to hold it to the floor to get 60mph out of it... not an isolated incident either... my buddy had the same truck only a yr newer and had the same problem.... my dad had a 4.0 ltr and had no problem pulling a trailor with a skid steer to the lake though.... many choices for you good luck in chosing but just get something your gonna enjoy....


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

1998 S-10 2.2L AT on a good day I would see 20. I used it for 2 years pheasant and duck hunting in central ND and managed to get it stuck only twice great little truck but I upgraded to a 2000 4.3L Sonoma 4X4 and now I get MAYBE 17. I think people underestimate little 2wds. I figured Id take the good with the bad, I lost 3 MPG but I gained 4X4 and the ability to actually tow something. It would be nice to be driving my moms 5spd civic with over 30 MPG but with a boat and 4dz fullbodys thats not realistic.



This was moving back to ND, A motorcycle, a scooter, and a trailer full of stuff at 80 MPH with no cruise I got 16....

When I check my MPG I fill up, push the trip drive around for a couple days and fill up again so thats only average MPG


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

GKBassPlayer, I think your account is very accurate.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I just started running plus fuel in my truck, and the MPG is doing much better. Running plus, I am now at 17.1, compared to the 11 I was at with regular.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Huh? Thats over a 60% increase in mileage just by switching fuel.

Are you sure something wasn't wrong with your truck when you were getting 11 mpg??

I doubt my Ford will get 27 mpg if I change to premium.. :-?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

had small trucks all through High school and well into my early 20's. Gas milage was never awesome, best was a nissan 2wd 4cyl was around 20 or so. Worst was a 96 s-10 ext cab 2wd 4cyl auto, thing got around 15.

I currently own a fullsize Dodge with a 360 and get 15, thats with 2 bad O2 sensors, getting those this weekend though so it should go up a little. $100 a week on gas right now but thats life


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> Huh? Thats over a 60% increase in mileage just by switching fuel.
> 
> Are you sure something wasn't wrong with your truck when you were getting 11 mpg??
> 
> I doubt my Ford will get 27 mpg if I change to premium.. :-?


Yeah, I don't get it either.

11 was an estimate of mine on the way out to DL this spring. I know I have a 20 gallon tank and was only getting about 60 miles with a 1/4 tank... :-?

I call a bit of BS myself....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fuel guage is off.. or "top heavy"
Fill your tank. Reset your trip odometer. When your tank gets low, fill it again.
Note the miles you put on. Do the math. This will give you an accurate reading.

BTW.. 1/4 tank = 5 gallons.. 60 / 5 = 12

But don't worry you'll get into basic math in your senior year at DL-B... oke: :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I know how to do that. Thats how I got today's 17mpg(17.14 to be exact).

The 11 was a rough estimate.

"BTW.. 1/4 tank = 5 gallons.. 60 / 5 = 12"

That is why I said 'about' 60.


----------

